# MISE A JOUR 4.0 BUG SUR IPOD TOUCH 3G



## olalesgens (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous j'ai téléchargé aujourd'hui la mise a jour 4.0 pour mon Ipod Touch 3G via Itunes, après 4h d'attente la restauration est terminé, et lorsque j'ai lancé mon Ipod j'ai essayé de lancer le multi-tache mais aucune réaction je me suis donc rendu dans les réglage et j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait l'option "mode avion".
Donc a mon avis il y a du avoir un bug et itunes a du m'installer un versions iphone j'ai essayé de le restaurer manuellement en téléchargent une versions sur le net mais une fois mon firmware sélectionné itunes affiche le message suivant : "L'ipod "ipod ...." n'a pas pu être restauré car le fichier de programme interne est incompatible.

Voila si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider je lui en serait trés reconnaissant.


----------



## tritor (22 Juin 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai un mode avion mais sur un iTouch 2G, peut-être que c'est tout simplement un ajout. :mouais:


----------



## olalesgens (22 Juin 2010)

Oui mais normalement le multi-tache est supporté sur les ipods 3G


----------



## fab74 (22 Juin 2010)

j'ai également mis la nouvelle mise à jour, heures d'attente,je n'ai trouvé aucun changement sur mon ipod touch. Je n'ai pas la fonction multi-tache.


----------



## Vladimok (22 Juin 2010)

Pour moi, mise à jour effectué en 20mn sans aucun problème.

Y a plus qu'à tester


----------



## Mge (22 Juin 2010)

Suite tentative de mise à jour Ipod Touch 32G, j'ai sur l'ipod un écran qui me dit de connecter mon ipod à itunes; quand je fais çà j'ai iTunes qui me dit: "impossible de répondre à votre demande auprès de l'iTunes Store . erreur inconnue -9807"

Comment réinstaller l'OS 3 ?


----------



## dejautilise (22 Juin 2010)

meme constat sur un ipod touch 2G


----------



## Mr G (22 Juin 2010)

Il l'est en tout cas sur le miens (iTouch 3G 32)... il te suffit par ex de tester : tu ecoute de la musique tout en jouant... mais ca "bug", la musique a du mal mais ça marche ....


----------



## Mge (23 Juin 2010)

En fait j'ai désactivé little snitch et maintenant c'est bon: l'ipod se restaure doucement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2010)

Depuis la mise à jour iOS4 de mon iPod touch, il nest plus possible comme je le faisais de me connecter via FreeWifi (identifiants et mot de passe non reconnus) ?! Sur un réseau Wifi public, avec Mail, impossible de se connecter. Tout ce qui fonctionne avec des mots de passe ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## olalesgens (23 Juin 2010)

apparament il y a certain beug sur l'IOS 4 mise a jour urgente !!


----------



## guzman (24 Juin 2010)

perso je pb que je rencontre avec IOS4 sur mon ipod touch 3G c'est que je n'arrive plus a le charger par une prise secteur. J'ai désossé mon ancien chargeur que je croyais cassé, et racheté un autre mais sans succès...

il se charge toujours bien sur le macbook par contre.

si quelqu'un a une idée la-dessus...


----------



## oliviergiot (25 Juin 2010)

bonjour si vous possédez un itouch 8G ne cherchez pas le multitache il n est disponible que sur les versions 32 et 64 G ( dixit le site d apple) finalement ce nouveau firmware n apporte quasi rien d interessant pour l itouch des pauvres (certaines applications en sont meme ralenties) j essayerais bien de retourner a l ancienne version


----------



## olalesgens (26 Juin 2010)

ok, merci de cette réponse


----------



## crate109 (26 Juin 2010)

olalesgens a dit:


> Bonjour a tous j'ai téléchargé aujourd'hui la mise a jour 4.0 pour mon Ipod Touch 3G via Itunes, après 4h d'attente la restauration est terminé, et lorsque j'ai lancé mon Ipod j'ai essayé de lancer le multi-tache mais aucune réaction je me suis donc rendu dans les réglage et j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait l'option "mode avion".
> Donc a mon avis il y a du avoir un bug et itunes a du m'installer un versions iphone j'ai essayé de le restaurer manuellement en téléchargent une versions sur le net mais une fois mon firmware sélectionné itunes affiche le message suivant : "L'ipod "ipod ...." n'a pas pu être restauré car le fichier de programme interne est incompatible.
> 
> Voila si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider je lui en serait trés reconnaissant.


 

reponse: Bah t pas tou seul, mais j'ai l'impression que c un moyen de supprimer le jailbreak sur les ipod, car le mien était jailbreaker (hacker) et j'ai tout perdu ce qui était jailbreaker, ca je comprend, mais j'ai également perdu toute ma musique , mes vidéos et mes photos. Mais je ne suis pas seul, même ceux qui etait pas jailbreaker (un de mes amis) sont comme moi.  Je crois qu'il va y avoir des poursuites!!! (ceux qui ont payés des applications perdus)


----------



## andy44 (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour moi aussi je suis vraiment degouter mon ipod touch etait en version 3.1.2 il etait donc jailebreaker j'etait super heureux avec.Et j'ai installer la nouvelle version d'itunes ce qui ma tout enlever malheureusement et a mi mon touch en mode 4,0 .J'aimerai savoir si quelqun connait une technique,un moyen pour remettre son ipod en version 3.1.2 ou 3.1.3 sa serai vraiment super sympa si il y avait une personne qui pouvait me conseiller sa serai trop cool je vous remerci beaucoup.


----------



## olalesgens (30 Juin 2010)

c'est normale n'importe quel mise a jour annule votre jailbreak


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2010)

olalesgens a dit:


> C'est normal nimporte quelle mise à jour annule votre Jailbreak


Et le système dorigine (non modifié) aussi, malheureusement, sans quon puisse revenir en arrière, hélas


----------



## Probleme-d'ipod (28 Juillet 2010)

Moi le problème c'est que quand je met "mettre a jour" sur Itunes tout se passe bien sauf a un moment sa met  "Sauvegarde de "iPod touch" ..." et le chargement avance trés lentement et comme jai pas envi d'attendre des heures je c'est pas quoi faire ...    

exusez pour les fautes :rateau:


----------



## lemel-soph (5 Août 2010)

récemment, j'ai essayer d'installer la nouvelle mise a jour mais mon ordi boguait avant la fin de la mise a jour mais aujourd'hui j'ai enfin réussi , par contre , a la fin du téléchargement de la mise a jour, ça m'as dit que la restauration de mes données avait échouer et j'ai réessayer de restaurer mes données sur mon ipod et sa n'as pas fonctionner; Résultat: J'ai perdue TOUTES mes données que javais sur mon ipod avant:mes photos, musique, video, note/mémo, enregistrement, etc... quelqu'un peut-il m'aider??? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h41 ----------




Mge a dit:


> En fait j'ai désactivé little snitch et maintenant c'est bon: l'ipod se restaure doucement...


Cest quoi little snitch??? et comment on le desacrtive??? car jai perdue toutes mes données sur mon ipod touch...


----------



## DarkEGG (5 Août 2010)

Hier j'étais trop content d'avoir une nouvelle mise a jour de mon iPod alors je les instaler et puis voila que je ne peux plus aller sur internet ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------

Juste pour te dire j'Ai un iPod 8G et j'Ai la multitache ... mais plus de conextion internet ...


----------

